# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [CPC] Nuadahthon

## Jingliat

Après le  Zepothon, le Caféthon, le Chamithon et le Kayathon nous lançons le *Nuadahthon*.

L'objectif est d'aider à financer un tome de commandeur pour Nuadah. Il est très présent en période off-peak et est très motivé de leader le PU et les CPC. 

L'avenir de Vizunah en D1 est actuellement en jeu. Fournir un commandant est une priorité.

C'est pourquoi un appel aux dons est lancé

Appel aux dons:
 
Objectif: 100po

Nuadah: xxpo
Jingliat: 10po
Tibere: 5po
Kiyo: 2po
Zepo: 4po
Tygra: 2po
Carac: 3po
Deuxmars: 2po
Silence: 2po
Thimil: 3po

TOTAL: 33po de promesse de dons

Si vous souhaitez faire un don merci de le déposer en banque de guilde  et de l'indiquer ici même que l'on puisse savoir ou on en est.

----------


## tibere

5 po aussi n'alors ;o)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Et Nuadah, il met combien ?  ::o: 

Tibere, toujours aussi adorable !

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, j'interviens.
Il va falloir se calmer au niveau des tomes de commandeur.

On a déjà Phazon, Zepolak, Caféïne, Charmide et Kayato.
Je ne fais de procès d'intention à personne *cependant* certains ont disparu de la circulation tandis que d'autres ont eu une baisse de l'envie de jouer 1 mois après l'avoir acquis.
Le fait d'avoir un tome de commandeur donne du "pouvoir" à celui qui le détient : le joueur qui le possède est beaucoup plus sollicité en 3W et ça peut être éreintant.

Pour "protéger" un peu CPC et éviter qu'on refile des tomes à des personnes qui n'en ont pas vraiment l'envie, je souhaite que l'on *impose* un pourcentage à rembourser sur la somme initiale.
Pour l'exemple, je vais prendre 30% (soit 30 po).
Le joueur qui reçoit le tome devra rembourser 10 po par mois pendant 3 mois.
Le joueur ne paie que 30% du tome de commandeur et CPC s'assure d'avoir un commandeur pendant au moins 3 mois.

Si le commandeur souhaite investir plus que 30 po dans son tome : pas de soucis.
Il rembourse 10po/mois pendant 3 mois et si il veut rembourser le surplus, il met en banque de guilde.

Note : J'ai rien contre nuadah, ça tombe sur lui, c'est tout.

----------


## Mr Slurp

J'avoue qu'à titre personnel, je ne sais pas encore si je donnerai ou pas. 

En fait mon soucis et que ca fait déjà quelques commandeurs qui ont été financé dans la guilde, et qui ont fini par disparaitre avec ce petit objet coutant la bagatelle de 100po, somme qui vous en conviendrez n'est pas négligeable. Après Nuadha est sans doute un bon gars, mais contrairement à Charmide, Caf, Kayato, ou Zepo (pour ceux qui me viennent à l'esprit), je ne crois pas avoir vu ses participations sur le forum, ni sur le chan guilde (mais bon avec les pseudo qui peuvent être différents, je l'ai peut être raté). Bref, pour l'instant je suis sceptique.

[edit] ah bah j'avais pas vu le message de pure, qui reprends sans les formes (du purE style quoi) les idées que j'ai émises.

----------


## Kiyo

Je ne vois pas pourquoi mettre cela en place puisque d'après ce que j'ai compris ce n'est pas une somme prélevée dans la banque de guilde mais simplement constituée grâce aux dons des canards pour cette occasion. Ceux qui veulent donner le peuvent, ceux qui ne veulent pas ne donnent pas. Ça reste un jeu et des sous virtuels. Si après quelques semaines la personne qui a eu le tome n'a plus envie de jouer c'est certes dommage mais bon, franchement ça ne me traumatisera pas de savoir que le ou les po que j'aurais donné ne serviront pas plus. Si cette incertitude en ennuie certains ou qu'ils n'en voient pas l'utilité, ce qui est tout à fait compréhensible, ils peuvent simplement ne pas donner, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura procès d'intention là non plus.

Après il faut bien sur que la personne ait envie de bénéficier de cela et ne sois pas gênée de la situation, mais si elle est d'accord je ne vois pas de raison de mettre une pression supplémentaire, être lead en rvr semble être déjà pas évident.

Et je m'inscris pour 2 po.

----------


## purEcontact

De l'argent est demandé aux membres de la guilde, sur le forum de la guilde (et en utilisant la banque de guilde).
Ipso facto, c'est de l'argent demandé à la guilde.

----------


## Zepolak

> De l'argent est demandé aux membres de la guilde, sur le forum de la guilde (et en utilisant la banque de guilde).
> Ipso facto, c'est de l'argent demandé à la guilde.


Et les gens de la guilde sont assez grands pour faire leur choix quand même non ?

Enfin je comprends pas la polémique là...

Bref, peu importe, j'ai pas masse de sous mais je m'inscris pour 4po moi.

----------


## Kiyo

Le lieu de la demande et les personnes auxquelles elle s'adresse sont simplement du bon sens, cela ne peut être demandé à des joueurs qui ne le connaissent pas et/ou qui ne le croiseront jamais en rvr. Je trouve en fait qu'il y a une assimilation étrange entre les sous des joueurs et les sous de la guilde. Pour moi ces derniers sont ceux que les joueurs ont donné à la banque de guilde, qui est là pour ça et qui doit être effectivement "bien" utilisée. Là c'est aux joueurs que la demande est adressée, et non imposée, chacun pouvant faire ce qu'il veut de ses po.

Edit : faute

----------


## Wizi

J'aimerai donc qu'on m'explique pourquoi lorsqu'une demande a été faite il y a pas longtemps pour un tome de commandant pour des events PvE de guilde, il y a eu tout un foin et qu'au final ça a été abandonné suite à ça.
Et que dès qu'il s'agit d'un tome pour du RvR (en plus surtout pour lead du PU ou les "raids" dans la guilde créée pour), il faudrait pas faire de polémique.

Et si je vous comprend bien, on pourrait donc commencer à créer des topics de demande de dons (en po) pour l'achat de légendaire/précuseur/skin spéciaux, ou autres objets demandant plus de 100Po.

Si la personne est vraiment motivée pour son tome, elle pourrait mettre minimum 50Po de sa poche et demander de l'aide (voir des emprunts) pour les autres 50Po. C'est tout aussi possible d'avoir son tome de commandeur sans demander de l'aide à qui que ce soit, on est plusieurs en guilde à l'avoir fait.

----------


## Tygra

Faites des demandes pour tout ce que vous voulez, personne ne vous en empêche.
Personne ne vous met le couteau sous la gorge pour payer le tome à Nuadah.
(l'exemple du Tome pour le PvE n'est pas forcément le mieux adapté pour cette polémique, à la base c'est quand même une mécanique qui a été pensée pour le 3W - même si j'avoue que ça a son utilité pour les missions de guilde)

Personnellement, je considère que je peux donner un peu de mon argent pour un nouveau commander off-peak pour Vizunah. Je m'inscris donc pour 2po, que je ne regretterai pas un seul instant si Nuadah disparaît dans 2 jours.

----------


## purEcontact

> Enfin je comprends pas la polémique là...


1 - Un don pour un tome et un don dans la banque de guilde, c'est la même chose.
La banque de guilde a été créée dans le but de récolter des fonds pour le 3W.
Le tome de commandeur est un item 3W, comme une catapulte ou un golem.

2 - Les dons en banque ont toujours été fait sans obligations.
Sans obliger personne, on a déjà récupérer assez d'argent pour payer plusieurs tomes de commandeur.

3 - On a jamais rien demandé aux nouveaux commandeurs.
On s'est donc retrouvé avec Phazon -à l'époque où 100 po c'était un bras- et d'autres qui jouent beaucoup moins un mois après avoir reçu leur tome.

Donc, si je résume bien ce qui est en train de se passer une fois de plus :
Step 1 - On donne 100 po à un mec
Step 2 - Il achète son tome
Step 3 - Il joue pendant 1 mois
Step 4 - On le revoit plus

Maintenant, vous voulez donner de l'argent : OK, j'y vois aucun inconvénient.
Cependant, puisque vous ne donnez pas de l'argent à la guilde mais au joueur, merci de lui envoyer directement par MP en jeu le montant du don.
Quand il aura assez d'argent, il fera signe.

_Notez -au passage- que j'ai pas lâcher un troll du genre :_



> Et pourquoi pas un tome par canard ? Je veux dire vu le nombre de tomes acquis et vu l'utilité de certains pourquoi pas en donner un à tous le monde.


Mais je préfère vous dire que j'ai reçu un héritage du Cambodge, je dois me rendre sur place.
Cependant, je n'ai pas assez d'argent pour l'avion, je vous serez gré de bien vouloir m'envoyer des PO in game que je vous rembourserez double plus tard.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Cependant, puisque vous ne donnez pas de l'argent à la guilde mais au joueur, merci de lui envoyer directement par MP en jeu le montant du don.


Je pense aussi que c'est la meilleure chose à faire  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

La banque de guilde a un historique, donc c'est faisable de gérer la chose pour peu que les personnes indiquent les promesses de dons précises en indiquant qu'elles ont mis dans le coffre. Bref, j'ai tendance à dire qeu c'est au choix mais que l'envoi direct est mieux (encore que ça pose le problème de "quand") ?




> La banque de guilde a été créée dans le but de récolter des fonds pour le 3W.


What ?

Edit : 

Mais sinon, ouais, un commandeur, c'est pour une durée déterminée. Y a un moment, soit tu te casses car tu craques, soit tu restes "comme moi". C'est tout. C'est forcément temporaire. 
C'est certain que Phazon, ben, on a tous merdé et je le classe dans la catégorie accident.

----------


## purEcontact

> What ?


Oui.
A la base, la banque de guilde, c'était pour filer de la thune pour les améliorations de forts et les béliers / catapultes / trébuchet pour éviter que ce soit toujours les même qui paient.

----------


## Zepolak

Et il a toujours été dit que dès que quelqu'un voulait en faire quelque chose dans d'autre domaine du jeu, c'était fait pour aussi !

C'est pas parce qu'une tu emploies une fourchette pour bouffer un sushi que ça devient un jeu de baguettes !

Edit : et je me permets de rajouter que je ne trouvais pas normal que tu finances toi-mêmes les events de guilde avec tes propres sous, mais si j'avais envisagé que ça entraînerais ce genre de pensée...

---------- Post added 11/04/2013 at 00h00 ---------- Previous post was 10/04/2013 at 23h38 ----------




> J'aimerai donc qu'on m'explique pourquoi lorsqu'une demande a été faite il y a pas longtemps pour un tome de commandant pour des events PvE de guilde, il y a eu tout un foin et qu'au final ça a été abandonné suite à ça.


Ça tombe bien, j'ai pas compris le foin, mais je ne m'étais pas trop impliqué dans le sujet à l'époque pour des raisons que je ne saurais pas donner maintenant mais qui devaient être acceptables.




> Et si je vous comprend bien, on pourrait donc commencer à créer des topics de demande de dons (en po) pour l'achat de légendaire/précuseur/skin spéciaux, ou autres objets demandant plus de 100Po.


Encore heureux que oui ! 
Si t'arrives à vendre aux gens le fait que ce serait une idée de génie de t'offrir l'arc-licorne, ben... J'ai envie de dire, c'est tant mieux pour toi (t'as l'arc) et pour eux (tu leur a donné suffisamment de bonheur pour qu'ils acceptent de te filer des thunes).




> Si la personne est vraiment motivée pour son tome, elle pourrait mettre minimum 50Po de sa poche et demander de l'aide (voir des emprunts) pour les autres 50Po. C'est tout aussi possible d'avoir son tome de commandeur sans demander de l'aide à qui que ce soit, on est plusieurs en guilde à l'avoir fait.


Possible que dans un tel cas, j'augmente ma participation. En attendant, personnellement, y a un mec sur le chan carte en RvR qui a demandé des sous ce soir pour un tome, et je t'avoue que je lui aurais envoyé 1 ou 2 po si j'avais eu ne serait-ce qu'une ou deux réponses à la questions que j'ai posé et qui était "est-ce que quelqu'un connaît [la personne]".

C'est juste quelques thunes virtuelles, et les sous que j'ai sous GW1, ben, j'en ai pas mal, mais je peux dire qu'ils servent _pas-du-tout_.

TL;DR :

Si on arrive à se prendre la tête avec ce genre de sujet, c'est qu'on a quand même des soucis de communication. Je comprends pas...  ::|: 

En tout cas on a discuté avec Pure à l'oral, il voulait attirer l'attention des gens sur le fait que Commandant RvR, ça ne dure qu'un temps, que la personne ne signe pas un contrat. Que ce sont donc potentiellement des sous qui "disparaissent".
Moi je pense que c'est justement des sous qui disparaîtront de toute façon, et qu'on peut bien en donner une partie à une personne _qui a un projet_. Voili voilou.

----------


## purEcontact

> En tout cas on a discuté avec Pure à l'oral, il voulait attirer l'attention des gens sur le fait que Commandant RvR, ça ne dure qu'un temps, que la personne ne signe pas un contrat. Que ce sont donc potentiellement des sous qui "disparaissent".
> Moi je pense que c'est justement des sous qui disparaîtront de toute façon, et qu'on peut bien en donner une partie à une personne _qui a un projet_. Voili voilou.


Histoire de pas avoir 2 sons de cloche différent :
J'appuie le fait que vous pouvez tout à fait donner votre argent à qui vous voulez mais ne vous attendez pas à ce que cette personne joue plus d'un mois après avoir eu son tome.
Donc j'agite les bras, je fais mon casse bonbon (_parce que j'aime bien et que même si ça vous plait pas, il en faut au moins un_) pour vous mettre en garde.

En gros, Zepo voit le verre à moitié plein, je le vois à moitié vide.

----------


## Wizi

Ce qui me dérange dans cette démarche, c'est que c'est présenté comme une priorité et que c'est demandé à la guilde de la part d'un animateur, et nulle part que c'est une demande personnel aux joueurs, de la part d'un joueur. 
Ensuite la personne concernée n'a pas posté du tout, ne participe pas au financement (pour le moment) et les détails sont vagues, quand ça parle de lead les cpc en rvr, c'est à quel moment, lors des raids dans la guilde secondaire, pendant les périodes avec 3-4 cpc en rvr ?

Là dans le poste, je ne vois pas la motivation d'un "Leader", mais plus un : j'ai envie de tester de lead et pas vraiment envie de me mouiller alors demandons à la guilde via un animateur pour faire mieux passer la pilule.

Cela à beau être de l'argent "virtuel", ça reste quand même un investissement niveau temps. Personnellement ça me dérange pas de donner quand il y a besoin, mais c'est pas une raison que certains en profites sous couverts de "c'est pour le serveur, c'est pour le rvr, c'est pour la guilde" et que derrière il y ait pas l'envie de s'investir dedans.

Si la personne est vraiment motivée en une semaine elle arrive à avoir en tout cas le tiers de la somme de quoi montré sa "bonne foi" (compte tenu des antécédent de la guilde et les tomes de commandeurs), voir pourrait monter quelques events servant à financer une partie du tome (ce qui montre sa motivation et aussi son investissement dans la vie de guilde).




> (l'exemple du Tome pour le PvE n'est pas forcément le mieux adapté pour cette polémique, à la base c'est quand même une mécanique qui a été pensée pour le 3W - même si j'avoue que ça a son utilité pour les missions de guilde)


Je vois pas pourquoi l'exemple du tome PvE n'est pas adapté, lors d'events créer par des joueurs il y a moyen de faire pas mal de chose avec des tomes de commandeur, entre mener des groupes de plus de 10 personnes via un chemin particulier, voir la personne principal de l'event quand il y a beaucoup de culling, jouer avec les différents points de passage qu'on peut poser sur la mini-map pouvant aider à certaines étapes de l'event, créer des équipes avec des groupes de plus de 5 joueurs via les escouades. Avec une bonne préparation, les tomes peuvent être utilisés pleinement en pve.


Tant qu'au final on ira pas piocher dans les réserves du coffre de guilde, l'argent qui manquerait pour le tome ça me va.
Chacun est libre de donner à qui il veut, mais dans ce cas ça passe pas par la banque de guilde mais directement via mail entre joueurs et faudra pas venir se plaindre si au final l'investissement sera perdu dans 1-2 mois et que ça ne rapporte pas grand chose à la guilde.

Personnellement, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu.

----------


## Hasunay

Daaaallaass ton univers impitoyaaaâaableeeeu

Sinon même si je suis d'accord avec Pure on ne peut jamais savoir quand un investissement est sûr et c'est d'autant plus vrai dans une univers virtuel, après évidemment c'est déjà pas mal de crée une forme de réglementation comme l'apport d'un tiers du prix du tome que je trouve pas mal comme idée.

----------


## Tygra

Ouais mais non, si j'ai envie de donner 10po à Nuadah, je lui donne 10 po. J'en ai rien à foutre qu'il en sorte 5 ou 50 de sa poche.
Si le problème est vis-à-vis de la banque de guilde, personnellement je n'avais pas pensé une seconde que ça transiterai par ladite banque : c'est un don à la personne, ça n'engage que moi et ça ne change rien à mes participations aux frais de la guilde quand nécessaire.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Essayons de rester calme et pragmatique :

- les joueurs RvR connaissent Nuadha, et lui donnent des sous parce qu'ils pensent qu'il apportera quelque chose au RvR dans les heures Off-Peak. Normal et rien à redire la dessus.

- Il y a une demande publique aux CPC, toute catégorie confondues dont les PvEistes (qui n'ont jamais entendu parler de Nuadha), de donner des sous pour qu'il ai un joli tome, chacun fait son choix.

Pour *ma* part:
Aucuns arguments du coté "Faites un don" ne m'as convaincu, je garde mes sous.

----------


## Charmide

Faut recentrer un peu le débat là. Wizi, je crois que tu t'imagines beaucoup de choses. 
Là, y'a une initiative de quelqu'un qui pense que quelqu'un d'autre devrait avoir un tome de commandant et fait donc un appel  au don pour qu'il l'ait. C'est tout. 
Tout le monde a le droit de faire ce genre d'initiative, les gens donneront si ils pensent que c'est justifié et ne donneront pas si ils pensent que ça ne l'est pas. 
C'est franchement pas compliqué. 

Quand tu fais des remarques comme ça :



> Tant qu'au final on ira pas piocher dans les réserves du coffre de guilde, l'argent qui manquerait pour le tome ça me va.


Tu passes visiblement à côté de la nature du truc. Je vois pas pourquoi est-ce qu'on ferait ça. 

Merci de ne pas se monter le bourrichon systématiquement, bowdel, ça devient usant  ::o: 

Pour le tome PvE, des gens s'était demandé à quoi ça servait, ce qui est normal vu que c'était avant les missions de guilde. Mais beaucoup étaient prêts à participer. 
Le vrai problème, c'est qu'il n'y avait personne de volontaire pour recevoir le tome, ce qui est quand même compliqué pour faire une collecte. 





> On a déjà Phazon, Zepolak, Caféïne, Charmide et Kayato.
> Je ne fais de procès d'intention à personne *cependant* certains ont disparu de la circulation tandis que d'autres ont eu une baisse de l'envie de jouer 1 mois après l'avoir acquis.


C'est un peu un mythe ça. Le seul à avoir disparu pour cause de tome, c'est Phazon. 
De même, j'ai jamais eu de baisse d'activité à cause de ça.

----------


## Nuadah

Bonjour à tous et à toutes, je suis assez surpris que beaucoup de mondes croit en moi en ne me connaissant à peine ! Je ne suis même pas à la base de ce Nuadahthon !
Je me présenterai en mp pour chaque personnes voulant plus de détails sur moi même, je n'ai presque jamais poster sur le forum car ce n'est pas mon *truc*, je ferais un effort pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus.
Pour ceux et celles qui doutent de mon investissement : Un certain troma me connait personnellement, je pense qu'il pourrait répondre sur moi si ça vous fait peur..
Vous ne serez pas déçu, je vous l'assure !

----------


## Hasunay

> Si le problème est vis-à-vis de la banque de guilde, personnellement je n'avais pas pensé une seconde que ça transiterai par ladite banque : c'est un don à la personne, ça n'engage que moi et ça ne change rien à mes participations aux frais de la guilde quand nécessaire.


Je pense pas que ce soit le vrai problème, Pure attirait juste l'attention sur le faites que la multiplication des demandes de dons pouvaient au long terme nuire étant donné qu'un canard qui donne des po à un mec qui disparaît de la circulation risque de ne plus donner à l'avenir et peut-être au détriment d'un mec vraiment motivé d'où l’intérêt de jauger la motivation du demandeur. Moi même depuis l'histoire du tome PVE j'attends un moment avant de donner.

----------


## Ptit gras

La multiplication des demandes est tellement imposante depuis 1 mois qu'il y a 190po qui se font chier en banque de guilde, chose qui n'est jamais arrivé depuis la création de la section gw2.

Peut être les animateurs pourraient s'en servir ? Pas forcément pour un tome heing, je préfèrerais même que ça soit pour d'autres choses. Mais créer un mini-drama sur les sous "inutiles après un mois" c'est rigolol quand nos sous sont inutiles depuis 2 mois  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Charmide

Voilà ce qui arrive quand y'a plus Caf pour faire des dépenses useless  ::ninja::

----------


## Hasunay

> La multiplication des demandes est tellement imposante depuis 1 mois qu'il y a 190po qui se font chier en banque de guilde, chose qui n'est jamais arrivé depuis la création de la section gw2.
> 
> Peut être les animateurs pourraient s'en servir ? Pas forcément pour un tome heing, je préfèrerais même que ça soit pour d'autres choses. Mais créer un mini-drama sur les sous "inutiles après un mois" c'est rigolol quand nos sous sont inutiles depuis 2 mois


Y a pas mini-drama mais un mini-débat puisque qu'au final c'est pas des thunes de la guilde dont il est question et chacun est libre de donner ou pas. Pis bon pour une fois qu'on a des économies en banque tu va pas te plaindre  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

Justement la question de "chacun est libre de donner" a dérivé en moins de 3 posts sur "c'est les sous de la guilde". Et au final, c'est bien "chacun est libre de donner" et en plus la banque de guilde est pétée de thunes (290po apparemment).

Du coup je vois pas où il y a besoin de mini-débat  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

> Faut recentrer un peu le débat là. Wizi, je crois que tu t'imagines beaucoup de choses. 
> Là, y'a une initiative de quelqu'un qui pense que quelqu'un d'autre devrait avoir un tome de commandant et fait donc un appel  au don pour qu'il l'ait. C'est tout. 
> Tout le monde a le droit de faire ce genre d'initiative, les gens donneront si ils pensent que c'est justifié et ne donneront pas si ils pensent que ça ne l'est pas. 
> C'est franchement pas compliqué. 
> 
> Quand tu fais des remarques comme ça : "Tant qu'au final on ira pas piocher dans les réserves du coffre de guilde, l'argent qui manquerait pour le tome ça me va."
> 
> Tu passes visiblement à côté de la nature du truc. Je vois pas pourquoi est-ce qu'on ferait ça. 
> 
> Merci de ne pas se monter le bourrichon systématiquement, bowdel, ça devient usant


Ça reste le poste d'un animateur (oui Jingliat est animateur en guilde), et à aucun moment c'est dit que c'est son initiative personnel et on parle bien de transiter par la banque de guilde, donc cela implique des droits en guilde particulier, et c'est annoncé comme une "urgence"/"priorité". Tout est là pour penser que c'est une initiative réfléchie et accepté par les différents animateurs de la guilde et que donc au cas ou les dons ne seraient pas suffisant, on pourrait piocher dans la caisse.

Après comme je l'ai déjà dit, à partir du moment où c'est explicitement dit que c'est une initiative personnel (n'impliquant aucunement la guilde), que tout se passe via mail, ça me dérange pas et chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut.
Ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement pour toute personne lisant le premier poste (à l'heure ou j'écris).

----------


## purEcontact

> la banque de guilde est pétée de thunes (290po apparemment).


Bah oui ! Il y a plein de thunes : je vais en profiter pour m'acheter les teintures et les miniatures qui me manque !
Si il y a autant de thune dans la banque c'est parcequ'on est plusieurs à avoir vendu des précurseurs et avoir mis des PO.

Personnellement, quand j'entends des réactions comme ça, je me dis juste "ils voient qu'il y a de la thune donc ils veulent faire nimp avec".
Du coup, je donnerais plus de thune.

@Charmide : tu as des nouvelles de caf ?
J'demande ça...  ::ninja:: .

Les mecs qui ont un tome, ils jouent H18 pendant un mois et on les voit plus.
Histoire de me faire mentir : Zepo et toi restez.
L'un parcequ'il a une mission divine sur GC, l'autre parce qu'il a décroché du RvR pendant un moment.

----------


## Ptit gras

> ils voient qu'il y a de la thune donc ils veulent faire nimp avec


Non, je souhaiterais que ça serve. Et pas plus (ni moins) pour le 3w ou le PvE, mais pour un truc intéressant. Il n'y a pas d'intérêts sur la banque de gw2.

----------


## Charmide

> Ça reste le poste d'un animateur (oui Jingliat est animateur en guilde), et à aucun moment c'est dit que c'est son initiative personnel et on parle bien de transiter par la banque de guilde, donc cela implique des droits en guilde particulier, et c'est annoncé comme une "urgence"/"priorité". Tout est là pour penser que c'est une initiative réfléchie et accepté par les différents animateurs de la guilde et que donc au cas ou les dons ne seraient pas suffisant, on pourrait piocher dans la caisse.
> 
> Après comme je l'ai déjà dit, à partir du moment où c'est explicitement dit que c'est une initiative personnel (n'impliquant aucunement la guilde), que tout se passe via mail, ça me dérange pas et chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut.
> Ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement pour toute personne lisant le premier poste (à l'heure ou j'écris).


Je suis au courant, merci. 
On est dans [CPC], hein. Bien sûr que c'est une initiative personnelle, par défaut, sans même le préciser. Y'a pas un animateur pour aller récolter de la thune "au nom de la guilde". C'est pas son rôle. 
Donc tu peux dire que "tout est là pour penser", mais... Non. C'est toi qui le voit comme ça.




> @Charmide : tu as des nouvelles de caf ?
> J'demande ça... .
> 
> Les mecs qui ont un tome, ils jouent H18 pendant un mois et on les voit plus.
> Histoire de me faire mentir : Zepo et toi restez.
> L'un parcequ'il a une mission divine sur GC, l'autre parce qu'il a décroché du RvR pendant un moment.


Caf a arrêté en février/mars et a eu son tome en novembre. Kayato est en pause parce qu'il est loin de son PC IRL.  J'ai décroché du W3 pour des raisons tout aussi peu liées à mon tome. 
Bref, lorsque 4/5ème de ton échantillon est une exception à ta règle, tu peux commencer à te poser des questions  ::trollface:: 

PS: Je ne pense pas que Zepo reste uniquement à cause de GC, loin de là..

----------


## Jingliat

Je ne comprends pas ce non-débat sur l'utilisation de la banque de guilde, vu que ce poste à pour *but de récolter des po par des dons*, qui eux ne viennent pas de la banque de guilde.

Ensuite oui à une époque les lead 3w se servait dans la banque de guilde pour les amélios et les engins de sièges, vu que cela avait été convenu de cette façon et que les joueurs mettaient à disposition de l'argent de la banque de guilde pour cette utilisation.

Cela fait bien longtemps que plus grand monde, voir personne, ne prélève de l'argent dans cette banque... il n'y pas de débat.

Merci svp de rester dans le cadre de ce topic, si vous avez des problème avec cela, vous pouvez faire un topic dédié ou converser par MP. merci bien....

----------


## Mr Slurp

> L'objectif est d'aider à financer un tome de commandeur pour Nuadah. Il est très présent en période off-peak et est très motivé de leader le PU et les CPC. 
> 
> *L'avenir de Vizunah en D1 est actuellement en jeu. Fournir un commandant est une priorité*.
> 
> C'est pourquoi un appel aux dons est lancé





> Donc tu peux dire que "tout est là pour penser", mais... Non. C'est toi qui le voit comme ça.


La je suis 100% du coté de Wizi quand même. En lisant ce post hier soir, en présence de 4 autres canards, on a tous eu la réaction "quoi on nous demande encore des sous pour un tome... donc la charmide c'est toi qui voit ça comme une initiative perso de Jingliat, parce que tu sais que c'est ainsi, et qui ne vois pas la façon dont ça a été exprimé.

Après, il a effectivement été expliqué que c'était de son initiative, mais faut avouer qu'à la première lecture, c'était tout sauf évident quand même.

----------


## Charmide

Bah, c'est Jingliat qui vend son initiative et son utilité.. Vous vous imaginiez quoi d'autre?  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

> Caf a arrêté en février/mars et a eu son tome en novembre. Kayato est en pause parce qu'il est loin de son PC IRL.  J'ai décroché du W3 pour des raisons tout aussi peu liées à mon tome. 
> Bref, lorsque 4/5ème de ton échantillon est une exception à ta règle, tu peux commencer à te poser des questions 
> 
> PS: Je ne pense pas que Zepo reste uniquement à cause de GC, loin de là..


Ce que je vois, c'est que 3/5 des exemples ne jouent plus et que 2/5 a ralenti grandement son rythme de jeu.
Les raisons externes ? Ça me regarde pas et en tant que joueur, je m'en moque.

----------


## Charmide

> Ce que je vois, c'est que 3/5 des exemples ne jouent plus et que 2/5 a ralenti grandement son rythme de jeu.
> Les raisons externes ? Ça me regarde pas et en tant que joueur, je m'en moque.


En tant que joueur ça ne te regarde peut-être pas, mais à partir du moment où tu fais l'analyse "tome => joue plus", c'est quand même mieux de t'y intéresser.
En l'occurrence, elle est fausse, mis à part Phazon, le fait d'avoir un tome n'a en rien joué sur le rythme de jeu.

----------


## purEcontact

> En l'occurrence, elle est fausse, mis à part Phazon, le fait d'avoir un tome n'a en rien joué sur le rythme de jeu.


Bah phazon a eu une opportunité pro.
C'est externe au jeu et ça n'a rien à voir avec le jeu.
Du coup, ton argument n'est pas valable.

----------


## Charmide

> Bah phazon a eu une opportunité pro.
> C'est externe au jeu et ça n'a rien à voir avec le jeu.
> Du coup, ton argument n'est pas valable.


 :tired: 
Je corrige donc :
En l'occurrence, elle est fausse, le fait d'avoir un tome n'a en rien joué sur le rythme de jeu.

----------


## Carac

Et sinon je suggère que ceux qui ne veulent pas donner ne donnent pas et inversement...

Evidemment que les gens vont pas jouer non stop juste parce que certaines personnes leur ont donné de l'argent. C'est comme dire "je donne au téléthon alors vous avez intérêt à plus être malade bande d'enfoirés !"
C'est un jeu, avec une monnaie virtuelle, certains s'en foutent d'autre moins.
Perso je joue très peu (voire jamais) en RvR mais je vais quand même donner 3 po (et sur l'ensemble de ma fortune ça fait beaucoup), libre à vous de ne pas en faire autant.

Personne ne vous a obligés à vendre vos précu et donner les sous à la guilde, d'autant plus que comme indiqué précédemment il s'agit ici d'aider le serveur à se maintenir en D1 en 3W, et pour ça on a vraiment besoin de commandants manifestement.
Vous donnez les sous à la guilde, et si vous n'êtes pas satisfaits de l'utilisation qui en est faite ben... fallait pas donner.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Là, y'a une initiative de quelqu'un qui pense que quelqu'un d'autre devrait avoir un tome de commandant et fait donc un appel  au don pour qu'il l'ait. C'est tout. 
> Tout le monde a le droit de faire ce genre d'initiative, les gens donneront si ils pensent que c'est justifié et ne donneront pas si ils pensent que ça ne l'est pas.


Oui alors quand Maxi ou Pure prennent la parole pour moi sans me demander mon avis tu râles, mais quand Jing le fait pour Nuadah, tout va bien, aucun soucis ?  ::trollface:: 




> Quand tu fais des remarques comme ça :
> Tu passes visiblement à côté de la nature du truc. Je vois pas pourquoi est-ce qu'on ferait ça.


Hem, Wizi a lancé un dé et réussit un jet critique, vu qu'il ignorait tout. 
Mais toi, en tant qu'animateur, ta déclaration est un peu hypocrite sur ce sujet ...

Quand à la crainte de la baisse d'activité des commandants, elle est largement fondée. 
Elle ne s'explique pas forcément par l’acquisition d'un tome, mais quand la guilde participe d'un seule voix et qu'un commandeur disparaît, ça fait un peu mal.
C'est comme si j'arrêtais GW2 après avoir eu Bifrost. Ce serait un manque de respect certain envers tous les canards qui m'ont aidé, qu'ils s'en foutent ou pas.




> Mais créer un mini-drama sur les sous "inutiles après un mois" c'est rigolol quand nos sous sont inutiles depuis 2 mois


Ptit gras, bazar, replonge-toi un peu dans l'historique de la guilde !
On commence à avoir des sous uniquement parce que Caf ne joue plus (et ne prélève plus), parce que des canards ont touché des exos (et ont été généreux) et parce que l'activité RvR s'est endormie.
Les anims PvE financent les events sur leurs sous.
Mais bientôt, on va avoir débloqué tous les paliers des missions de guilde, on va remettre en place les bonus PvE et nos charmants joueurs RvR vont créer une guilde annexe et puiser l'influence de CPC pour construire des engins de guilde sans avoir de retour de l'influence. 
Donc non, avoir 190 po en banque pour une guilde comme CPC, c'est pas useless. 
C'est comme les réserves de points d'influence sur lesquelles on voulait tellement ne pas toucher qu'un pauvre bonus karma par semaine a fait un DRAMAAA.

Enfin bon, chacun fait ce qu'il veut avec ses sous (et pas ceux de la banque).

----------


## Charmide

> Oui alors quand Maxi ou Pure prennent la parole pour moi sans me demander mon avis tu râles, mais quand Jing le fait pour Nuadah, tout va bien, aucun soucis ?


What? 
Il ne parle pas pour Nuadah, il récolte de l'argent pour lui... Sans compter qu'il lui en a parlé... 




> Hem, Wizi a lancé un dé et réussit un jet critique, vu qu'il ignorait tout. 
> Mais toi, en tant qu'animateur, ta déclaration est un peu hypocrite sur ce sujet ...
> 
> Quand à la crainte de la baisse d'activité des commandants, elle est largement fondée. 
> Elle ne s'explique pas forcément par l’acquisition d'un tome, mais quand la guilde participe d'un seule voix et qu'un commandeur disparaît, ça fait un peu mal.
> C'est comme si j'arrêtais GW2 après avoir eu Bifrost. Ce serait un manque de respect certain envers tous les canards qui m'ont aidé, qu'ils s'en foutent ou pas.


WHAT? (bis)
Hypocrisie? De quoi tu parles?
J'ai dis qu'on piocherait jamais de l'argent de la caisse de guilde, et c'est vrai, on en a même parlé, du fait qu'on le ferait jamais. 

Et pour préciser, vu que tu prends tout de travers, j'ai jamais dit que y'avait pas de raison de s'en inquiéter. J'ai dis que "avoir un tome => disparaître", c'est empiriquement faux. 
Les joueurs avec des tomes s'arrêtent de jouer tout comme les joueurs sans.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Ptit gras, bazar, replonge-toi un peu dans l'historique de la guilde !
> On commence à avoir des sous uniquement parce que Caf ne joue plus (et ne prélève plus), parce que des canards ont touché des exos (et ont été généreux) et parce que l'activité RvR s'est endormie.
> Les anims PvE financent les events sur leurs sous.


Financez donc avec ceux de la banque !!! Vous vous faites du mal ou il n'y en a pas besoin. On prélève moins/plus pour le 3W, alors prélevez pour tout le reste, et faites des events top canon avec gros lot. Achetez des toniques et des feux d'artifesse pour tout le monde, de la bouffe, de l'influence ou je ne sais quoi encore, mais utilisez les  :;): 

Là pour le coup c'est (selon moi) dur de vouloir donner des sous à la banque de guilde qui ne s'en sert pas, plutôt qu'à Nuadah qui va s'en servir même si je ne joue pas avec lui.


PS pour purE : utilisez les, ça signifie pas claquez 290po en 24heures selon moi  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je pense que "quoi faire avec 290po de trésor de guilde" devrait être discuté sur un autre sujet :x




> J'ai dis que "avoir un tome => disparaître", c'est empiriquement faux. 
> Les joueurs avec des tomes s'arrêtent de jouer tout comme les joueurs sans.


Je demande une étude statistique fiable  ::trollface::

----------


## Hasunay

> Financez donc avec ceux de la banque !!! Vous vous faites du mal ou il n'y en a pas besoin. On prélève moins/plus pour le 3W, alors prélevez pour tout le reste, et faites des events top canon avec gros lot. Achetez des toniques et des feux d'artifesse pour tout le monde, de la bouffe, de l'influence ou je ne sais quoi encore, mais utilisez les 
> 
> Là pour le coup c'est (selon moi) dur de vouloir donner des sous à la banque de guilde qui ne s'en sert pas, plutôt qu'à Nuadah qui va s'en servir même si je ne joue pas avec lui.


Et sinon ton compte en banque va bien ? Parce que si t'as la même logique IRL ça doit être tendu  :^_^:  Mon avis c'est qu'il est toujours bon d'avoir des thunes de côté puisqu'on ne peut pas prévoir un besoin urgent, imaginons de manière totalement fictive qu'une mise à jour permette de construire un QG de guilde à customiser avec des POs ? Il suffit d'avoir un juste milieu entre dépense et économie.

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est ce qu'on a dit pour les points d'influence, et je suis assez d'accord pour faire de même avec les po, mais là on fait trop dériver le sujet original ...

----------


## Ptit gras

Mon compte en banque va bien et le jeu est totalement différent. Avoir des thunes de côté c'est de la plus grande logique et de la plus grande prudence. C'est bien. Avoir 300po c'est se brider pour les event CPC parce que c'est une somme considérable et qu'aucun cataclysme n'est prévu.

----------


## silence

La question de la banque de guilde n'a effectivement rien à voir avec tout cela. Dès le départ Jingliat a demandé d'inscrire ici les dons effectués pour en tenir le compte et ne pas déborder sur les fonds la guilde. 
Utiliser le coffre pour faire transiter l'argent plus facilement n'a pas à être l'objet d'un débat, fait ainsi cela n'a aucune conséquence sur la guilde et ses fonds. Si quelqu'un veut organiser une collecte de fonds pour un projet personnel et égoïste il n'y a aucun soucis à faire un appel sur le forum - qui n'est pas limité à guilde - ni même à utiliser son coffre comme un moyen de transit tant que les po concernés sont correctement identifiés, les animateurs et maitres nageurs qui y ont accès étant tous très serviables.
Si aujourd'hui se pause la question des fonds déjà disponibles et de leur affectation ce n'est pas le sujet de ce topic. 

Donnez si vous le souhaitez, les appels aux dons auprès des canards n'ont jamais été contraignants et ce projet n'est pas porté par les animateurs de la guilde malgré le fait qu'il soit présenté par Jingliat. D'ailleurs, en l'état, il n'a aucun rapport avec Cpc ou le raid Rvr qui est en train de se construire puisque Nuadah y est tout aussi peu connu. A vous de voir si la communauté Cpc souhaite apporter son soutient à un lead off peak pour Vizunah.
Pour ma part je donnerai 2 po si la chose suit son court, on a besoin de lead pick up.

----------


## Deusmars

Discuter sur le moyen de dépenser ce trésors de guilde m'intéresse vraiment mais c'est pas le sujet ici. 

Je donnerai 2po pour le Tome de Nuadah à ma prochaine connexion, et tant pis s'il s'en sert pour se payer des Quaggans de Luxe. Le gain potentiel d'un nouveau Commandeur est bien plus important que la perte de deux malheureux po.

----------


## Jingliat

Merci à tous pour les dons, il y a actuellement pour 25po de promesse de dons, ce qui est déjà pas mal  ::):

----------


## billybones



----------


## Zepolak

> http://cache2.allpostersimages.com/p...just-ahead.jpg


What ?

----------


## Caf

Ouais stop donner des sous à des mecs qui se cassent avec leur tome ! C'est n'imp pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  ffff !!!

----------


## Ptit gras

> Ouais stop donner des sous à des mecs qui se cassent avec leur tome ! C'est n'imp pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff  ffff !!! http://lrc.l6m.org/images/smilies/facepalm.gif


La qualité, pas la quantité  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Caf, depuis qu'il a son tome, il...

Non mais jamais en fait.

----------


## Charmide

Personnellement, je trouve que ça a plutôt été une expérience bénéfique, on sent qu'il a gagné en niveau depuis  ::trollface::

----------


## Thimill

Je vais donner 3PO à Nuadah comme ça il arrêtera de venir me faire chier pour que je lead à 10h du mat et il le fera lui même !  ::trollface:: 

D'ailleurs, je lead demain à 10h comme aujourd'hui et comme hier, viendez nombreux.  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est gentil de t'organiser pour faire ça quand je suis pas là. Je serais venu pour rien au monde  ::P: 

Cordialement.

----------


## Charmide

Les mecs du matin qui doivent supporter Tanaarth puis Soibo quoi, ça ne donne pas envie de se lever  ::o:

----------


## Thimill

Sans compter Knurkite sur CBE ! Tous les commanders à fuir sont du matin.  :^_^:

----------

